# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Honda EU2000i

## kx250kev

Anyone have one of these, or experience any problems with their Honda EU2000i?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en49pTDt5HU

----------

